# Fresh from the Garden State



## Reggie (Nov 3, 2003)

Hello everyone! Great site. Although I don't work in theatre anymore (I am currently doing lighting for film), I have found a wealth of information here.


----------



## wolf825 (Nov 3, 2003)

Reggie said:


> Hello everyone! Great site. Although I don't work in theatre anymore (I am currently doing lighting for film), I have found a wealth of information here.



Hiya, 
Welcome aboard. Feel free to post questions and answers...even tho this is geared towards Theater--I think most formats of such live production topics can be added and of benefit to others. Hope you enjoy your stay and come back often and participate. 

Cheers,
-wolf


----------



## wemeck (Nov 3, 2003)

Some of the people on the site would be highly interested in the perpective of film and television work. Welcome!


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi! Welcome to ControlBooth.com!! I am your admin/moderator and I just wanted to welcome you to the site and for all the posts you have already contributed!! I, too, am also interested in lighting for film... how you do the color corrections and how you deal with being in a studio where you control the perspective of the audience and what sort of freedom that allows you?

Anyway, more questions for another time... welcome aboard and hope to see you around often!!


----------

